
China's Faces Tough Tradeoffs with Yuan Devaluation - joshuafkon
https://www.cassandracapital.net/post/china-s-faces-tough-tradeoffs-with-yuan-devaluation
======
joshuafkon
Short Version:

Devaluing the Yuan offsets US tariffs but comes with dangerous tradeoffs.

-Increased difficultly servicing dollar-denominated debt. -Potential for Capital flight if devaluation continues -Escalation of trade war with US

China is between a rock and a hard place as the government's legitimacy is
founded on economic growth and a slowdown risks unrest.

